# My 1st Statesmans.....I got questions??



## DSallee (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

Well, I just got an order for my first two Statesman fountains! And I have a few questions...

1. does anyone have some extra #6 Fine nibs for this pen? I need 2 or 3 and CS shows to be out and she wants "Fine" nibs!
2. Where can I get the ink refill/cartridges for this? can't seem to find them on CS!
3. Client also wants the standard double pen box from CS, will the Statesman fit ok in these? or should I move up to the Lift Pen Box from CS? She really wants the double but I'm afraid they won't fit.... suggestions?

4. I have to admit these will be my first fountains.... are they ok to assemble? Are there any issues I might want to watch for or precautions?

Sorry for all the newbie question, I have turned quite a few other pens but never have a fountain so I'm excited I got the order but also scared I might screw something up... LOL  

Any input or tips you may have are VERY welcome!

Dave


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Dave
The person you want to talk to about Fountain pens is Lou (DCBluesman) he has the nibs you want and good prices .


----------



## texasfootball21 (Oct 19, 2008)

DSallee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Well, I just got an order for my first two Statesman fountains! And I have a few questions...
> 
> ...



I have never turned Statesmen pens, but in my expierience, fountain pens in general are not hard to assemble. I actually think they are just as easy as rollers to assemble. 

Here's a tip: do not put ink into the pen (Either by cartridge or pump) until your client is ready to use it. If your client wants to ship the pen or hold it for someone for a while, you do not want ink in it. After making a nice fountain I always want to ink it, but you just have to resist.

Good Luck.


----------



## babyblues (Oct 19, 2008)

No, they won't both fit in a double box if they are full size statesmans.  You might...might...be able to modify one of those maple boxes from Kallenshaan Woods.  He modifies the lid so that the bigger pens can fit in the box.  He might be able to help you with a custom insert for two statesmans.  The statesmans are big pens, so you'll have to call him and see what he thinks.  Ken is a great guy, always willing to help.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 19, 2008)

Private message sent.


----------



## DSallee (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Lou... you da man!!

:bananen_smilies051:

Dave


----------



## jskeen (Oct 19, 2008)

No fair Lou, You're supposed to share


----------



## DSallee (Oct 19, 2008)

jskeen said:


> No fair Lou, You're supposed to share



NAH NAH NA-NAH NAH!! :tongue:

LOL


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 19, 2008)

I didn't mean to keep the info private.  I did make a minor edit.



> My large (#6) nibs definitely fit the Statesman. I put them on all of my Statesman pens. I have them in stell or solid 18k gold. I have the medium and fine in stock, but I have to grind the extra fine. That's why they cost more. I don't know about the new nibs from CS USA, but with their old nibs you couldn't tell the difference between a medium and a fine.
> 
> The cartridges that come standard with any of the kits are *******. I sell Private reserve cartridges on my site. They are a high quality ink cartridge. There are many others a pen specialty stores.
> 
> ...


----------



## jskeen (Oct 19, 2008)

The steel (stell?) nibs that Lou sells are definately a upgrade from the stock chinese nibs.  I would fully recomend them, even if the customer is fine with the stock width.  I haven't had the cash to try the Gold versions yet, but that is yet another quantum leap in writing quality.   

But a  $5 upgrade steelflex nib and a $.50 cartridge of really good quality ink will practically sell a $100 or more pen all by themselves if you have demo models available for comparison.


----------

